# Rapid Fire Controller Xbox 360



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all

Some of you may say it is cheating and to some extent i agree, however our son wants one as his 3 mates have them and they always kick his a55 in a private match on COD5.

So i think its only fair we even up the match lol.

Do any high street shops sell them or is it an Ebay job?

Also it must be COD 5 compatible as i believe they patched the game to prevent the use....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I am getting mine modded tomorrow and it works on any game that you carry a gun.

Robbie


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> I am getting mine modded tomorrow and it works on any game that you carry a gun.
> 
> Robbie


Don't forget though that on the 12/11/08 Microsoft came out with a new patch to prevent rapid fire on COD5

Who's modding yours


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the bane of COD grows more widespread.i wonder how the update manages to detect these pads (im made up they are doing something about cheats btw) ?


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

silverback said:


> the bane of COD grows more widespread.i wonder how the update manages to detect these pads (im made up they are doing something about cheats btw) ?


It detects the rate of shots fired compared with the average of other players.

Most of the Rapid fire controllers shoot 33 rounds per second whish is 10 times faster than the average weapon on COD5.

We wonly want it for the lad to play private matches where kills dont count in regards to gun challenges.

:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Valet Magic said:


> I am getting mine modded tomorrow and it works on any game that you carry a gun.
> 
> Robbie


Remind me to strike you from my frends list!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Remind me to strike you from my frends list!


If its COD5 and its not patch friendly, you will be just fine lol


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

i am also interested in having an existing controller modded, anyone had this done and could recomend an outlet. If you dont want to post on here pm me


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

^^

What game do you want it for mate?

I want one for Call Of Duty 5....


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

cod 5,


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

i done mine myself, and dont really use it anymore, but you still can - i've used it with pistol on last stand, and it still works, but then kinda puts you into slow down mode....


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

^^^

Can you still use it on COD 5 though


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

yeah, no worries!


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

big pimp , where did you get the pieces to carry out the mod...


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I have one on my PS3 controller, i bought the chips off ebay for £20 and did it myself, its so simple! Yes it is cheating in a way, but alot of the americans have them so i see it as evening the playing field


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Im just worried about the patch that microsoft installed on the 12th November to prevent turbo pads being used.

You get banned if they catch you aswell (Xbox live that is)


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Im just worried about the patch that microsoft installed on the 12th November to prevent turbo pads being used.
> 
> You get banned if they catch you aswell (Xbox live that is)


Banned! Thats a bit harsh!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Big Ells said:


> Banned! Thats a bit harsh!


If your cheating and get caught then how is it harsh??

I hope they catch and ban more ppl that do this, if they do it may deter ppl from cheating.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stupidmonkfish said:


> If your cheating and get caught then how is it harsh??
> 
> I hope they catch and ban more ppl that do this, if they do it may deter ppl from cheating.


:thumb: i agree.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

stupidmonkfish said:


> If your cheating and get caught then how is it harsh??
> 
> I hope they catch and ban more ppl that do this, if they do it may deter ppl from cheating.


Have to agree tbh!


----------



## uk_ (Feb 17, 2006)

for them to work on cod5 u have to use the variable speed chips as theyv locked the bullet speed in cod5 , with the variable 1's they normally have 3 speeds and as far as i know the slower of the 2 speeds still work , iv modded a few controllers and it realy is an easy job , most of the chips on ebay come with instructions and all u need is a torx8 security bit to get inside the controller then a soldering iron /glue gun and a small 3.5 mm drill bit to make the wholes for the buttons,


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I got wasted by a yank who quite obviously had a turbo pad.

hate it when they use it on live...


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

If people want a gun that fires in quick sucsession why not just equip yourself with a machine gun, the thompson or BAR is a good choice.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

stupidmonkfish said:


> If people want a gun that fires in quick sucsession why not just equip yourself with a machine gun, the thompson or BAR is a good choice.


Because the rounds from the rifles are more powerful


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stupidmonkfish said:


> If people want a gun that fires in quick sucsession why not just equip yourself with a machine gun, the thompson or BAR is a good choice.





Brazo said:


> Because the rounds from the rifles are more powerful


exactly right brazo.a fully automatic rifle will out kill any machine gun anyday of the week.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Best thing to do (if you can be bothered) is make a note of there gamertag and phone Xbox LIVE up and let them know aswell as filing a complaint on the xbox itself.

I'm sure that they investigate complaints about cheats and if caught they get banned, NICE


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Best thing to do (if you can be bothered) is make a note of there gamertag and phone Xbox LIVE up and let them know aswell as filing a complaint on the xbox itself.
> 
> I'm sure that they investigate complaints about cheats and if caught they get banned, NICE


NARC  just joking


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

This is why i wouldn't use it on live mate as i really think it spoils the game...

We really only want it for private matches etc.

For those who haven't seen one (Empties a sniper gun magazine in about 0.7 seconds which as you can see kills enemies with 1 shot effectively:-


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Best thing to do (if you can be bothered) is make a note of there gamertag and phone Xbox LIVE up and let them know aswell as filing a complaint on the xbox itself.
> 
> I'm sure that they investigate complaints about cheats and if caught they get banned, NICE


touts need shot.... then tea-bagged


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

wrx man said:


> Im just worried about the patch that microsoft installed on the 12th November to prevent turbo pads being used.
> 
> You get banned if they catch you aswell (Xbox live that is)


bull$hit....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Decided against getting the mod done as im a bad a$$ player anyway 

Robbie


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

stupidmonkfish said:


> If your cheating and get caught then how is it harsh??
> 
> I hope they catch and ban more ppl that do this, if they do it may deter ppl from cheating.


I'm with him

John


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

big pimp said:


> bull....


What an infomative well thought out post...

Would you care to elaborate?

Regards to my comment about being banned, i'm just passing on what i was told by the manager of our local game.

Technically (SP) it is breaching their T&C.

Why just post a 1 word answer which doesn't help the thread


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Surely this wouldn't be much cop on hardcore mode where 1-2 bullets generally kills someone anyway?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Surely this wouldn't be much cop on hardcore mode where 1-2 bullets generally kills someone anyway?


i find mostly its the "last standers" who benefit from the turbo pads.as its basically a mini uzi instead of a pistol,add to that the *******s stand a chance of getting revived now lol.

imho when you play hardcore team deathmatch,the likes of martydom,last stand and juggernaut should be taken away as a perk :devil: now thats hardcore imho.i dont use any of the above perks myself on any of the gamer modes.

the more i play cod5 the more i see its turned into a "camp fest" in TDM.


----------

